# "odbc" in Linux?



## wpb (2. April 2005)

hy leute

brauch wieder mal eure hilfe....

da ich inzwischen mysql zum laufen gebracht habe, (mit eurer Hilfe) 
hab ich jetz mal ne  andere Frage... .

ich hab schon mal ne verbindung zu einer mysql datenbank
"programmiert". (mit Hilfe von odbc)

Inzwischen arbeite ich aber auf Linux (bzw. MONO) und wollte fragen, ob es
so etwas wie odbc unter Linux aud gibt?

danke schon mal.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2005)

Ich wuerde sagen ja, denn ein *whereis libodbc* sagt bei mir *libodbc: /usr/local/lib/libodbc32.so*
Dementsprechend sollte ODBC unter Linux kein Problem darstellen.
Ich kenn mich mit Mono nicht so aus, hab's zwar installiert aber noch nicht gross genutzt. Falls moeglich denke ich ist es sinnvoller native Funktionen zum Zugriff auf Datenbanken zu nutzen statt ODBC. Zum Beispiel bei PHP kann da entweder ODBC nutzen oder eben die MySQL-Funktionen.


----------

